# Back Yard Wildlife



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We live in Central Florida and like a lot of the folks here, we own a pool. It's a 18' diameter above ground pool and it sure is a great place to have fun and cool off in the summer.

The only drawback with a pool is the upkeep. We have to keep after it or the algea takes over. My DW often cleans the pool.

About a month ago, she found that a tree frog had taken up residence under the pool ladder. Tree frogs are numerous around here, but this was a very big frog. He's at least 2 inches long and very pale, almost white. My wife is not afraid of frogs, but she did not want him accidently jumping on her white she cleaned the pool. So she scooped him up with the pool skimmer and deposited him in the open field next door.

Next week, Mr. Froggy was back in his same place. I guess he liked the water and the bugs that were attracted to the water. Once again my wife scooped him up and took him outside the fence.

Last week we returned from our trip to CT. On Sunday afternoon my wife was relaxing on our screen porch. I was in the house (probably posting on this site







) when I heard her call "Come here! You've got to see this!"

When I walked out on the porch she pointed to the bird house I had attached to the top of my son's swing set. There was Mr. Froggy, with just his head sticking out of the birdhouse! We could not believe our eyes! Seems Mr. Froggy figured that since there were no birds in residence, he'd move in!

Mr. Froggy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With a view of the pool, I bet









That is funny


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool photo. Can he fly?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL! Cute pic!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one!









I'm thinking dinner...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe that is his look out for when you leave he could go back in the pool

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to say that he has to one h-ll of a jumper to make it into a treehouse.

I showed the pic to my daughter and she that is very cute and funny









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

is someone is playing a joke on you....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> is someone is playing a joke on you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the real deal. He has been in there for a week now, only coming out at night to chase bugs.

I'm now researching a new product. A "Ribbit-Ribbit" clock.









Dan


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Next time you open your awning look in the rails I bet you will find 1 on each side. I dont know why but they are always there on my trailer.


----------

